# Number Magnets



## SunriseNorth (Jan 10, 2010)

Show Number Magnets- are they legal in all competitions? (These are what I'm referring to if you dont know what I'm talking about)
I see them in my local tack store and I'm always tempted to get some. Are they legal in the H/J rings? Dressage rings? At all levels? 
Do you guys use them?


----------



## Void (Jun 26, 2009)

Get a hole punch and use a show string. Thats the only way I've seen it done on the H/J circuits.

Magnets I think are more of a breed show thing.


----------



## ilovestitch (Dec 22, 2006)

I agree, I have really only seen them in a breed ring.


----------



## SunriseNorth (Jan 10, 2010)

Sorry Void, I really don't know what you're talking about with the whole "hoel punch and show string"- could you elaborate a little further?


----------



## Void (Jun 26, 2009)

SunriseNorth said:


> Sorry Void, I really don't know what you're talking about with the whole "hoel punch and show string"- could you elaborate a little further?


Punch holes in either side of your number and run a shoe string through the holes and tie them through your middle button on your hunt coat.

http://www.awardboardrosettes.com/products/140.gif

http://www.first4numbers.co.uk/resize/site/files/274/default/8/horse_thumb.jpg


----------



## SunriseNorth (Jan 10, 2010)

Aaaah. I've never seen that done before! I've always just seen safety pins used. Thank You!


----------



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

I would def go with Void if you do H/J most breed showers have those number pads and I have num magnets but only for halter & showmanship never for riding


----------

